# Macaroon cookies



## debodun (May 25, 2016)

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= YUCK!, 10= food of the gods), how much do you like macaroons?


----------



## Aurora (May 25, 2016)

Maybe 6. Why do you ask?


----------



## fureverywhere (May 25, 2016)

Depends on if there's added flavor. Manischewitz almond macaroons disappear pretty fast in our house, for those a 9.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2016)

I love them, a 10!


----------



## Cookie (May 25, 2016)

Like them a lot - maybe 8-9, but never eat.  All that sugar and dried coconut not a very healthy choice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 25, 2016)

If they are nice and gooey, i'd say a 10. Nothing worse than a dry macaroon.


----------



## Lon (May 25, 2016)

9.25


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2016)

Seven.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2016)

Four.


----------



## jnos (May 25, 2016)

Only a 2. Maybe I've never had a good macaroon. I do love coconut.


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2016)

Aurora said:


> Why do you ask?



I was in Job Lots with a friend and saw cans of Manischewitz macaroons. I like them and grabbed up a few cans. When I pointed them out to my friend, she said, "I'll pass." in a tone that suggested that she didn't like macaroons. I was surprised, but maybe, as Cookie mentioned, they have some unhealthy ingredients, which my friend might want to avoid (she goes to pool maintenance, chair yoga, pilates and acupuncture a lot and may be health conscious). I just wanted to see if other folks like them as much as I do.


----------



## Cookie (May 26, 2016)

Some people just don't like coconut.  I love it, but when I was looking at packaged coconut for baking I noticed that there were some chemical ingredients in the product which seemed suspicious, so I didn't buy it.  I love coconut chocolate bars too.  If macaroons were made with fresh grated coconut, it would be perfect for me. Coconut milk and oil is a big thing these days and very healthy.


----------



## Pam (May 26, 2016)

1

Don't like coconut and not a great lover of sweet things anyway.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 19, 2016)

1.  I don't like coconut.


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2016)

Cookie said:


> when I was looking at packaged coconut for baking I noticed that there were some chemical ingredients in the product which seemed suspicious, so I didn't buy it.



Maybe try a health food store?


----------

